# looking sub work in west side of michigan



## bigdog (Sep 23, 2005)

layed off looking for plow work. I have 02 f-350 and 7.5 boss give me call if you need help have family in Grand Rapids so anything in that area wold be great you can reach me at 313-378-1352


----------

